# ShMITT



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi there was just wondering when this was due back in stock as got few things waiting in basket 


Cheers Lee


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi ToLearn, 

These are in stock now (just in case you didnt notice) I know it was a while ago you posted...


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

yep did notice but will be getting in touch with you about comeing down to pic aload of items up from you if thats ok maybe saturday ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Would love to but we dont normally open at weekends... 

I would come in this weekend too but I actually have plans. 

Sorry. 

Johnny


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Well worth going down to see them, i went down last week to get some bits, unfortunatly John had popped out though


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

The Shmitts are out of stock again.  Any idea when they are due?


----------

